
What happens when a robot kills someone? - anonfunction
https://thehustle.co/when-robots-kill/
======
rmason
Haven't we reached the point in AI when it would be realistic to assume that a
robot could identify a human? If so perhaps we need a law to force
manufacturers to comply.

